# Call of Duty 4 Problem



## usafhk (May 3, 2007)

I installed the new patch 1.4 for call of duty and when I refresh the servers i get like 4000 severs and it only shows like 20. THe pings are high and when I get off call of duty my internet connect is very very slow, cant get on AIM after COD4, i have to wait about 5 min for my internet to work again. I looked it up on google, other people have the same problem and i found no answer. If anything, how can I uninstall the patch or can i fix this?


----------



## EDDIE BIRD (Dec 19, 2007)

usafhk said:


> I installed the new patch 1.4 for call of duty and when I refresh the servers i get like 4000 severs and it only shows like 20. THe pings are high and when I get off call of duty my internet connect is very very slow, cant get on AIM after COD4, i have to wait about 5 min for my internet to work again. I looked it up on google, other people have the same problem and i found no answer. If anything, how can I uninstall the patch or can i fix this?


you could click on start hit search and put in CoD4MW-1.4-PatchSetup.exe once you find where the file is goto it right click and see if you have the option to uninstall the patch... failing that i would try to reinstall the patch you was useing before all the cod4 patches can be found at .......

http://hubpages.com/hub/Call-Of-Duty-4-All-Patches

hope this helps ^_^


----------



## sp3nce (Jan 17, 2008)

for anyone available, can someone help me figure out why my multiplayer wont work? I open up CoD 4 on multiplayer and it says "Error: Unable to initialize Punkbuster. Punkbuster is disabled"

I already went to the disc options and did the pbsvc which allows me to reinstall/test punkbuster. but it still doesnt work

any thing?


----------



## C5Jax (Feb 2, 2008)

Sp3nce you should go to http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php download pbsetup and use it to update punk buster for cod4. That should fix it.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to let you know 1.5 is out now


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

sp3nce said:


> for anyone available, can someone help me figure out why my multiplayer wont work? I open up CoD 4 on multiplayer and it says "Error: Unable to initialize Punkbuster. Punkbuster is disabled"
> 
> I already went to the disc options and did the pbsvc which allows me to reinstall/test punkbuster. but it still doesnt work
> 
> any thing?


Sp3ne, if you have another problem, please start a new thread.


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

usafhk said:


> I installed the new patch 1.4 for call of duty and when I refresh the servers i get like 4000 severs and it only shows like 20. THe pings are high and when I get off call of duty my internet connect is very very slow, cant get on AIM after COD4, i have to wait about 5 min for my internet to work again. I looked it up on google, other people have the same problem and i found no answer. If anything, how can I uninstall the patch or can i fix this?


I have the same problem!



C5Jax said:


> Sp3nce you should go to http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php download pbsetup and use it to update punk buster for cod4. That should fix it.


That actually brought me from seeing no servers at all to having usafhk's problem...



tony oh said:


> Just to let you know 1.5 is out now


That didn't help...


----------

